# What Muslims Should be Doing!



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

I used to live in this town, its from the local newspaper.....

Muslims to stage peace rally tonight
This story appeared in the Antelope Valley Press on Friday, July 22, 2005.
By JANA M. TREECE 
Valley Press Religion Editor

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PALMDALE - As four more terrorist bomb blasts rocked London's mass transit system Thursday, Antelope Valley Muslims were preparing to mobilize to condemn such acts in a showing of solidarity, unity and peace.
Muslims from across the Valley will gather tonight to voice condemnation of the terrorist bombings and to show in spirit and body that these atrocities are not Islam.

Chaplain Abdul-Wahab Omeira, board member of the Islamic Center of the North Valley in Lancaster, has organized a peace rally from 6 to 10 p.m. today , at the former Kmart building at 10th Street West and Rancho Vista Boulevard (Avenue P).

The July 7 terrorist attacks, staged by suicide bombers in London, killed more than 50 and injured more than 700 others. Thursday's bombings, for which no group had claimed responsibility as of late in the day, injured one person.

Omeira, along with Kamal al-Khatib, leader of the American Islamic Institute of the Antelope Valley, are calling on not only the Muslim community, but residents of all faiths, to turn out in force to condemn terrorist acts that are being falsely proclaimed as acts of Islam.

"We need to proclaim that what happened in London is murder; it is not Muslim," Omeira said. "We need to show our community this is not us."

"Everyone thinks this is a great idea," al-Khatib said of the rally. "We are trying to send a message to the world that these terrorists are hurting Muslims, not only here, but around the world. This is not Islam."

The rally, which has no formal structure or keynote speakers, will include a candlelight vigil for the people who were "murdered" in the London bombings, Omeira said.

Omeira said the Muslim community must fight back by not just speaking out in newspapers, on television and on radio but by showing their faces en masse.

"We can no longer stay asleep," he said. "These people do not belong to any faith; they have no religion; this is not Islam."

Al-Khatib echoed the same sentiment, saying that these infidels must stop committing murder in the name of Islam. "Don't do it in our name, do it in your name," he proclaimed.

Dignitaries from across the Valley have been invited to join members of the community's two mosques, including members of the Antelope Valley Interfaith Council and members of the Antelope Valley Human Relations Task Force, which strives to stamp out hate crime and prejudice in the high desert.

Omeira also has contacted widespread news media from CNN to the BBC in hopes of gaining worldwide attention that Muslim communities, not only in the Valley, but across the country, can no longer stand silent. The Council on American-Islamic Relations is also expected to attend.

"I would like to send a message to the Muslim world, not just Muslims in America," Omeira said. "We need to protect our faith. It is appalling for someone to go out and kill someone in my name."

Omeira believes that much of the silence in the Muslim community about these terrorist acts is due to shock, and the fact that Muslim people come from cultures and countries where governments forbid them to protest or speak out.

He said the time has come for Muslims living in America to know and understand that being able to speak out and rally are freedoms they now enjoy.

Attendees are expected to carry signs as well as American and British flags.

"We need to show our heartfelt sorrow for the families of those murdered," Omeira said.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep, and they are starting to do so. One of the local stations here, KFI, had a whole show broadcast from an Islamic center in Orange County. They asked the Imam some tough questions and I think they did a great job at educating the public. Good to see that they are doing this. 

One thing that stands out from last nights show was when the hosts asked about the thoughts on Osama and his type. The Imam said that they were quiet because they felt that Osama did not speak for them and they thought that most would understand that. The example they gave is the radical Christians that blow up abortion clinics and murder abortion doctors. Most Christians know that group does not speak fro all Christians. 

He said it was a mistake on their part to not come out and say it. That is why they are trying to do it now, so that people understand that Osama does NOT speak for all Muslims and they feel that what he is doing is dangerously wrong.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Many of them need to start voicing this or else they are going to be used at punching bags and random small-arms targets!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

Not just them. Anyone with dark skin and wearing a turban, I'm afraid. There have already been one or two cases of Sikhs being attacked.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, they had one get shot at a gas station. They need to raise a very loud voice to be heard, or they will likely end up being victims of hate crimes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Not just them. Anyone with dark skin and wearing a turban, I'm afraid. There have already been one or two cases of Sikhs being attacked.



I've worked with Sikhs - always gotten along with them.

Years ago when I was in Canada I was at Canadair going through their machine shop. I worked with a guy who was from the UK and he as a bit shy, really avoided confrontation. I saw a Sikh working there and his turban was all crooked. I told this to my partner and be begged me not to say anything to the guy (he knew me by now). Well just to "stir the pot," I went up to him and told him his turban was crooked. My partner just about sh*tted himself and almost ran away. Well the Sikh glared at me with a frown which lit into an ear to ear smile. "Thank you sir very, very much," he said back to me in his strong accent. - I just about pissed myself from holding in laughing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

We have two of them with the east coast fleet here in Halifax. Instead of the regulation headdress, they're allowed to wear black turbans with the Navy cap badge on them (or white ones for parade dress). That's cool, as far as I'm concerned. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## trackend (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it's all about ignorance Skimm I have Friends who are Muslim and are just as pissed of with it all as any one else. In Ireland 90% where anti IRA but it was a minuscule number that caused all the troubles and who are suffering the most, as in northern Ireland it is the ordinary innocent civilians. The other day that US Squaddie is issuing out some sweets to the local kids and some arsehole to attack the soldier is willing to kill 24 little children, I tell you this is nothing to do with real Muslims its the Muslim faith being used as a weapon in a war against the western powers by non religious bastards who are no more religious than I am.
I think it is about as low as you can go to hide behind some one Else's beliefs like that. Adolf used religion just the same to manipulate the Germans against the Jewish people. I do agree however it is in the Muslim's interest that it should be announced loudly by the Muslim community that they condemn such acts and will not tolerate the violence carried out in the name of Islam which is an honorable faith


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> black turbans with the Navy cap badge on them (or white ones for parade dress).



Actually that sounds pretty cool! 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 22, 2005)

Sikhs were allowed to wear Turbans in the British forces as well. Be it RAF, Navy or Army.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

There are a few of them in the Army too I believe, but in the field they're required to wear helmets like everyone else. It only makes sense. They can wear turbans in garrison and on parade though. I'm not sure if there are any in the Air Force.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 22, 2005)

They have to wear 'em during flying, surely! It gives them extra powers!   No but seriously, they have 'em in all arms of the service here. Had 'em during World War 2 as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree they need to start speaking up because are all being thrown into oen pot. I do not like to judge people because of there religion or color but with what is going on this world unless they start showing me something different I am going to keep leaning to a certain way and that is not good for them.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2005)

i read an interwiev with a Czech-born palestinian and he said he's not able to absolutely confirm the 9/11 attacks as a crime... so not all of them.

also i believe that multi-culturalism is a bullshit, that is what wont never work in the touch wit EU-US civilization and the Islam religion.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2005)

What that he said that 9/11 was not a crime? He should be shot also.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2005)

he said that london bombinbgs were bad, but he cannot completely see the 9/11 as a bad act, either he said that every Israeli citizen is a soldier and thereby bombings are good...


----------



## Erich (Jul 28, 2005)

this may sound harsh guys, but my opion is that they need to go back to country of origin and use their creative western knowledge they have picked up here and go back to keep the radicals under control and re-new there country and build it up as it once was and in peace.........use their motives for good and stabilize their countries economy and put the men back to work instead of thinking how it would be best to be a fricking martyr for allah


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't think that's harsh at all. I think that's a very practical solution. The problem is the radical imams seem to wield tremendous power over people.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Not harsh at all, that would be a good solution.


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah western cultural imperialism rides again


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2005)

kiwimac said:


> Ah western cultural imperialism rides again



Only to those who blow up subways.


----------



## Erich (Aug 2, 2005)

STFH

stay the Fuck Home !

pretty simple, stay home and blow yourselves up not us on your desirous whim


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

Well put, Erich!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2005)

Erich said:


> STFH
> 
> stay the f**k Home !
> 
> pretty simple, stay home and blow yourselves up not us on your desirous whim


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

They are dummy, but unfortunately not that much!


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah or have a lot of oil and the yanks'll come do it for you.

Kiwimac


----------



## evangilder (Aug 2, 2005)

You think this is all about oil? Think again. Abu Nidal was found dead, where, Bagdad. If you think Saddam Hussein had nothing to do with terrorists, think again. The WMD were most likely moved into Syria or Iran. He certainly had plenty of time to move them while the UN sat idle and impotent. France, Russia and Germany were all benefitting from lucrative oil deals and that is why they stayed out. 

As more of the UN oil for food investiagtion continues, I think you will see that there was a lot more corruption in that than you would even believe. It's funny how so many folks were saying that Saddam had weapons of mass destruction that are all against the action now, including Kerry and Clinton.

I personally think they should have done better planning for the post-war phase, I agree with the reason to take Saddam out.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2005)

kiwimac said:


> Yeah or have a lot of oil and the yanks'll come do it for you.
> 
> Kiwimac



I posted this earlier - There is more shale oil in the state of Colorado than all the oil in Saudi Arabia, its just a matter of getting around the tree huggers who think the whole bloody world will end if we drill for it. There are huge reserves in Alaska and California, in fact thirty-one States have huge crude oil reserves. The top five are Texas, with 4.9 billion barrels; Alaska, with 4.9 billion barrels; California, with 3.6 billion barrels; New Mexico, with 715 million barrels; and Oklahoma, with 556 million barrels. Also, there are substantial crude oil reserves located in Federal Offshore fields: 4.8 billion barrels in the Gulf of Mexico and 547 million barrels in the Pacific. and look at the numbers, not millions, BILLIONS. Its easier to drill for this oil than send an army to fight in the middle east. It's not about the oil..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

kiwimac said:


> Yeah or have a lot of oil and the yanks'll come do it for you.
> 
> Kiwimac



I will not get started on this or I will have to go to anger managment classes but I would love for you to tell that to all of my fallen comrads and to there families. How about that.


----------

